# What colors mean when painting a room



## Jennifer (Aug 6, 2006)

*White *- White (and its various incarnations such as off-white, beige, and eggshell), provides a can't-go-wrong foundation for any room. Yes, it's boring, but it also doesn't distract. It also makes a room look brighter and bigger. It's great for just about any room, especially bathrooms and kitchens. At its worst, white is: _too plain_.

*Red *- Bright and bold, red suggests vitality and aggressiveness. It can be a bit overwhelming for an entire room, but if you have a bedroom that you want to convey amorous vibes, it's a unique way to go. Deep, subtle shades of red such as burgundy and maroon are perfect for living rooms. At its worst, red is: _too dramatic_.

*Yellow* - Stimulating, sunny and cheerful, yellow is associated with intellect, power and creative energy. Bright yellows bring warmth and light into dark rooms, and pale yellows make small rooms seem larger. It's also a great kitchen color. At its worst, yellow is: _disruptive_.

*Blue *- Blue denotes harmony, peace, steadfastness and loyalty. While it's appropriate for any room, blue is an excellent bedroom color because it makes one feel comforted and serene. It can also soften rooms that are over-bright. At its worst, blue is: _cold_.

*Orange *- Orange combines the energy of red with the intellectual associations of yellow. Dominant and lively, it's a fun choice for bathrooms and work areas. Peachy oranges have a delicate effect, while brownish oranges (like terra cotta) give off warm, cozy vibes. Many living rooms are orange to give it that "den" feeling. At its worst, orange is: _non-relaxing_.

*Green *- Green is refreshing and pleasing to the eye. It makes dim apartments seem more vibrant by bringing a garden-like atmosphere indoors. With its varying shades, green works in just about any room. Just be sure not to go too dark. At its worst, green is: _dull_.

*Violet *- Strong and majestic, violet is a powerful accent color. Pastel violets take on the characteristics of red or blue depending on which is more prominent in the shade. (Lilac, for example, takes on blue's characteristics, while lavender takes on red's qualities.) At its worst, violet is: _overpowering_.

*Black* - You probably like heavy metal, S&amp;M, or some combination thereof. Either way, it's way more than we want to know about you. So don't paint a room black. It'll freak people out. Black walls also tend to look dirty because dust shows up very clearly.

*Deep "warm" colors* give a room an intimate, cozy feel: red-violet, red, red-orange, orange, yellow-orange, and yellow.

*Light "cool" colors* make a room seem more spacious and elegant: green, blue-green, blue, and blue-violet. White also has this effect.

http://www.soyouwanna.com/site/syws/...paintroom.html


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

cool post




thanks Jennifer!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that!! Our bedroom is blue, and our daughter's is yellow... and the descriptions are right on for the vibes both of those rooms have!


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2006)

thanxs jennifer. good post


----------



## Saja (Aug 7, 2006)

Mines yellow, but I would prefer deep red or black


----------



## Marisol (Aug 7, 2006)

Interesting... thanks Jennifer!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

So very true about the colors! I've always wanted to paint my walls a buttercream color, or a really nice pale blue. I've noticed lately two-toned walls are becoming all the rage.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice article and thanks for posting, Jen! Soo true about the colors! Our library/computer room is maroon but it's not too overwhelming since we have 2 walls with built in bookshelves.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 7, 2006)

My walls are white and they're definitely too plain! I want something warm and vibrant, like a lighter terracotta. Just not brave enough for it yet.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks! I'm going to be painting a new house soon!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for sharin' that, Jennifer ..


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 7, 2006)

This is neat -- thanks!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello hun. Thanks for the very interesting facts. I actually planning in a few months to repaint my walls of my house. They are all white and I need color.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 7, 2006)

niceeeeeeee

thanks


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea my walls are two toned i think it makes the room look more Elegant


----------



## Kaede (Aug 17, 2006)

Very interesting-thanks for posting! My room is purple, but it works. I wouldn't mind yellow though.

Hey, what about pink?


----------



## Tesia (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 18, 2006)

before i moved, my bedroom is/was black and white checkered. so i guess its a mix of the 2 meanings.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 18, 2006)

my walls are a deep redish brown like it has orange burnt orange thats it


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks jen!


----------



## shockn (Aug 18, 2006)

My room is painted "Pooh's Honey Pot" purple haha (Its really called that or something darn close) but I think its pretty since I have 3 huge windows in here


----------



## Kimmi201 (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks Jennifer..im actually about to paint my room ...goin to look at colors in a few days..i was thinking a green or yellow or pink


----------

